# [EOM] Disintegrate analog?



## apoc527 (Jan 29, 2003)

Just d/l EOM.  Awesome system.  Very nice job.  

My first question, that I couldn't immediately find an answer to-

Disintegrate is mentioned several times in the book, but I can't seem to figure out how to simulate the effect of the PHB  _disintegrate_ using EOM. 

Any help is appreciated!

-Apoc527


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 29, 2003)

answer was posted somewere here and will be in the FAQ (do not ask when ) 
evoke void can be used to mimic disintigrate.

hope this help


----------



## apoc527 (Jan 31, 2003)

Yep, as soon as that FAQ (which I'm not asking about) is posted, should help a lot.  

Thanks!

-Apoc


----------

